# What would you do?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can't just stop paying. If they're not keeping up their end of the bargain, return the horse and get a refund. You don't get to make an arbitrary decision about how much she's worth.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Figured I would get that exact answer. Only because I thought the same thing. Thank you for your response.
The responsible and good person I am, always avoid confrontation and conflict as much as possible, therefore, have been continuing payments. Just wrote this post to seek advice of what others would do. 
As I also said, she is priceless to me, I know I will end up forking out the full amount just very reluctantly merely for my own stupidity for taking someone's word that I hardly knew. Also where I stated, "(Probably where I went wrong.)"

Stopping payment until said breeder's report was produced was just "my thoughts and idea" out of pure frustration for their lack of response to any of my messages or attempts of contact. Not that I can actually bring myself to do so from just always being the push over and sucker.

But again, thank you for your response. Something I have already had thoughts about and decided against because of how much she already means to me. PLUS all the training and work I have put into her.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I wouldn't stop paying for her, but I would let the seller know that the signed contract was for a registrable horse and that is what the agreed price of $3500 reflects. If they are not able to produce the breeders report so she can be registered then I would ask for a reduction in price. If they say no to both take them to court.


----------



## ruxpinsam (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree with lady godiva's response that is the most responsible way with dealing with this issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Just as an FYI, if her previous owners are indeed dealing with an estate now and there are problems at the estate end, it can drag out for ages. I go with what the others have said - pay for her and then duke it out in court.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

I really appreciate the responses, thank you. It's frustrating at times not being able to vent or talk about issues as such especially with non horse owners.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is there any way you can contact her original sellers direct?
Did she not come to you with a Coggins or any other sort of vaccination records with their address on that you could do some detective work and trace her back
Its funny - there was a thread yesterday that got really contentious where the OP posted a not very good Craigslist ad for a palomino AQHA type mare located in Bakersfield and someone even suggested that maybe it was being sold by a relative of someone who'd died as the person who had placed the ad was very not a horse person but the mare was in very good condition!!!
She was also in foal.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Jaydee that one wasnt palomino but i agree with everyone else if they arent contacting you savr all your emails and such and take them to court.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Jaydee, unfortunately I have nothing to go on. I have been advised to do a DNA test for hopes that either of her parents have been DNA typed and go from there, which I am highly considering. 
I was told (not too sure I can or will believe it) but she is a granddaughter of Shining Spark. Either way, I am just more curious as to her ancestry more than anything. What she was bred for and such.


----------

